# Écran bleu au démarrage de ma VM Windows 11



## Ledvyc (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une machine virtuelle de Windows 11 avec "Parallels Desktop" mais depuis j'ai un écran bleu au démarrage de ma VM  
Est-ce qu'il est possible de corriger ce problème ?

Voici ma config : macOS Monterey Version 12.6 / iMac (24 pouces, M1, 2021) / Mémore 16 Go.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> J'ai créé une machine virtuelle de Windows 11 avec "Parallels Desktop" mais depuis j'ai un écran bleu au démarrage de ma VM
> Est-ce qu'il est possible de corriger ce problème ?


Avec ce type d'écran qui ne propose pas les options de réparation, non. Le fichier de ta machine virtuelle est corrompu, tu peux recommencer.


----------



## Ledvyc (16 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Avec ce type d'écran qui ne propose pas les options de réparation, non. Le fichier de ta machine virtuelle est corrompu, tu peux recommencer.


Oui, il propose bien les options de réparation en redémarrant le VM, j'ai fait une réparation mais ça ne marche pas   
Peut-être réparer ce problème en ligne de commande avec le Terminal ?


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Oui, il propose bien les options de réparation en redémarrant le VM, j'ai fait une réparation mais ça ne marche pas
> Peut-être réparer ce problème en ligne de commande avec le Terminal ?


Si une option de réparation ne fonctionne pas, alors c'est irréparable. Et non depuis le Terminal de macOS, c'est impossible. Tu peux effacer le fichier de ta machine virtuelle et recommencer.

Pour information, même lorsqu'on utilise Assistant Boot Camp avec un processeur Intel, il est impossible de réparer une version de Windows, car un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS !


----------



## Ledvyc (16 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Si une option de réparation ne fonctionne pas, alors c'est irréparable. Et non depuis le Terminal de macOS, c'est impossible. Tu peux effacer le fichier de ta machine virtuelle et recommencer.
> 
> Pour information, même lorsqu'on utilise Assistant Boot Camp avec un processeur Intel, il est impossible de réparer une version de Windows, car un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS !


Non, pas le Terminal de macOS mais bien celui de Windows en mode de Récupération   
Si on ne peut rien faire, alors oui je vais supprimer cette VM et en refaire une autre.


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Non, pas le Terminal de macOS mais bien celui de Windows en mode de Récupération


Là aussi, tu peux oublier, car les fichiers système de Windows sont corrompus. On ne peut pas comme sous macOS faire une réinstallation par-dessus une ancienne version de Windows !


----------



## Ledvyc (16 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Là aussi, tu peux oublier, car les fichiers système de Windows sont corrompus. On ne peut pas comme sous macOS faire une réinstallation par-dessus une ancienne version de Windows !


Ok merci pour ces infos


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Septembre 2022)

Salut, en faites j'ai fait plusieurs teste et j'ai eu l' écran bleu après avoir installé les apps :
AOMEI Backupper, PAssist, PowerToys.


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Salut, en faites j'ai fait plusieurs teste et j'ai eu l' écran bleu après avoir installé les apps :
> AOMEI Backupper, PAssist, PowerToys.


Alors je mettrais en cause AOMEI Partition Assistant Standard, car on ne peut pas agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows directement dans une machine virtuelle active. Tu ne peux modifier la taille que depuis les outils de Parallels Desktop, en particulier dans les options la machine virtuelle.

En cas de corruption d'une machine virtuelle, on ne peut pas faire de réparations, donc AOMEI Backupper ne fonctionnera pas dans ton cas de figure, quand à Power Toys c'est une boîte à outils de chez Microsoft qui ne pose aucun problème.

J'ai du mal à comprendre, que ce soit sous macOS ou Windows les applications installées d'office font le travail et répondent aux besoins d'un utilisateur lambda. Pourquoi toujours mettre en péril une version d'OS qui fonctionne correctement en installant des logiciels tiers qui bien souvent sont parfaitement inutiles et qui ne servent jamais ?


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Alors je mettrais en cause AOMEI Partition Assistant Standard, car on ne peut pas agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows directement dans une machine virtuelle active. Tu ne peux modifier la taille que depuis les outils de Parallels Desktop, en particulier dans les options la machine virtuelle.
> 
> En cas de corruption d'une machine virtuelle, on ne peut pas faire de réparations, donc AOMEI Backupper ne fonctionnera pas dans ton cas de figure, quand à Power Toys c'est une boîte à outils de chez Microsoft qui ne pose aucun problème.
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre, que ce soit sous macOS ou Windows les applications installées d'office font le travail et répondent aux besoins d'un utilisateur lambda. Pourquoi toujours mettre en péril une version d'OS qui fonctionne correctement en installant des logiciels tiers qui bien souvent sont parfaitement inutiles et qui ne servent jamais ?


Ok très bien alors je ne vais plus les installer à par Power Toys.
Pour ta deuxième question je dirai que cela dépend car il y a des apps tiers comme tu dis qui sont des fois mieux que les apps de base installé sur les OS.


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Ok très bien alors je ne vais plus les installer à par Power Toys.


Pour moi, c'est parfaitement inutile, il vaut mieux passer un peu de temps _(en fait beaucoup)_ dans les réglages de Windows et cocher/décocher ce que l'on souhaite voir d'activer ou pas. Oui, oui, en faisant *SES* réglages manuellement, on s'aperçoit, mais ça, on le sait depuis longtemps, que Microsoft est très intrusive.


Ledvyc a dit:


> Pour ta deuxième question je dirai que cela dépend car il y a des apps tiers comme tu dis qui sont des fois mieux que les apps de base installé sur les OS.


En utilisation courante, non. Pour ma part, j'installe CCleaner, Winrar et WinLaunch _(clone du Launchpad)_ d'office. En navigation internet Edge est très bien et le plug-in uBlock Origin de Raymond Hill contre les PUBS est parfait. Comme Windows Defender est installé d'office et qu'il fait très bien son boulot, inutile d'installer autre chose.

Et quels sont ces utilitaires dont tu parles ?


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est parfaitement inutile, il vaut mieux passer un peu de temps _(en fait beaucoup)_ dans les réglages de Windows et cocher/décocher ce que l'on souhaite voir d'activer ou aps. Oui, oui, en faisant *SES* réglages manuellement, on s'aperçoit, mais ça, on le sait depuis longtemps, que Microsoft est très intrusive.
> 
> En utilisation courante, non. Pour ma part, j'installe CCleaner, Winrar et WinLaunch _(clone du Launchpad)_ d'office. En navigation internet Edge est très bien et le plug-in uBlock Origin de Raymond Hill contre les PUBS est parfait. Comme Windows Defender est installé d'office et qu'il fait très bien son boulot, inutile d'installer autre chose.
> 
> Et quels sont ces utilitaires dont tu parles ?


Oui, tu as raison sur la question des réglages dans Windows 
Tu as quand même installé des apps tiers comme "CCleaner, Winrar et WinLaunch".
Voici ma liste des Utilitaires :
Ventoy, AOMEI, PowerToys, RocketDock, unchecky et bien d'autre encore.


----------

